# Man & Van recommendation?



## Trusty (Sep 10, 2008)

Need to arrange for moving out of my apartment in the Marina to another one close by in Tecom this weekend...Does anyone have any reliable contacts for Man & Van? I know it's short notice.

Looking for recommendations as I hear this can be a bit of a lottery. How much should I budget for 2-3 guys for half a day?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mr.alsuwaidi (Dec 3, 2008)

Trusty said:


> Need to arrange for moving out of my apartment in the Marina to another one close by in Tecom this weekend...Does anyone have any reliable contacts for Man & Van? I know it's short notice.
> 
> Looking for recommendations as I hear this can be a bit of a lottery. How much should I budget for 2-3 guys for half a day?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


hi Trusty.. do you have a lot to move.. pm me


----------

